# HP Deskjet F380



## chrisjahl (20. November 2007)

hallo leutz,

habe mir den HP Deskjet F380 gekauft, nach langen problemen beim Installieren habe ich endlich geschafft die Software zu Installieren.
Nun habe ich folgendes Problem das ´das Solution Center von HP mein Drucker über USB nicht findet aber mein Geräre Manager schon, zeigt aber beim Drucker ein Fragezeichen an.
Desweiteren is komisch das während der Installation von der Software man den Drucker mit dem PC anschließen soll wo dann die Software erkennt das der Drucker gerade angeschloßen wurde später aber leider net mehr.

weis jemand vielleicht was ich tun kann, alles ist UP TO DATE bei mir auf dem PC auch der treiber

habe Windows Vista Basic (32bit)

danke im voraus

mfg chris


----------

